# Here's how to make money Ubering...Zero Commissions!



## PartnerPeople (Feb 20, 2016)

*Hi UberPeople!
*

· *$2000 for the person who has the most active referrals between now and December 20th (bonus paid in 21st December payroll) *

· *$1000 to the first person to reach 100 active referrals between now and NYE*

· *$1000 bonus for each 100 active referrals per month *

· *$1000 for the person who reaches the first 500 active referrals*

*There is no limit on how many take up this offer but the early bird will get the worm!
*

Partner People's recruitment bonanza has started and in line with our values, would prefer to pay Aussies rather than the (overseas) advertising big boys to get the word out and so here's the deal, two ways to get the moolah

1. Join us as an employee
- Divert your ride-share income to us
- Enjoy the benefits that so many before you have

- Give your PP code to as many people as you can

2. Become an affiliate

- Email us at [email protected] to join (just need a first and last name)

- Give your AF code to as many people as you can

Then spread the word any way that you can&#8230;

When people enter your code:
- They get 2 weeks free
- You get $20 in referral credit

If that person signs up someone else below them, you'll get a referral fee as well ($15, $10, $5, $2)

Hit the targets mentioned above and we'll pay bonuses *on top* of the referral fees earned

So let's start crunching some number and get you drooling&#8230;.

You get 50 people this month, to sign up using your code 50 x $20 = $1000

25 people out of those 50 told their friends 25 x $15 = $375

Then 15 of those also spread the word&#8230; 15 x $10 = $150

8 of those eager buggres told their mates 8 x $5 = $40

3 of those guys told their drivers on Saturday night 3 x $2 = $6

101 $1571

You have earned $1571 just for telling those initial 50 people about Partner People&#8230;
But! You've also hit the *100 Person Bonus* threshold, so that's&#8230; $1000

You were also the first person to hit 100 people $1000

=====

$3571

=====

No, you haven't gone insane, that's $3571 added to your pay for telling 50 people.

Keep this up and we'll keep throwing bonuses at you until NYE.
If you're the referral champ, you'll hit all the thresholds above, before Christmas and you would have earned at least $23,000.

Check out the *Affiliate Tree *on your client dashboard..

Some hints on how to spread the word:

· Order some referral cards. Here's a template http://www.vistaprint.com.au/

· Share your referral URL (Found on your Client dashboard)

· Have a yarn to drivers at the airport / sporting events / concerts / Movie Premiers / Uber Dinners / Service stations / Community groups

Doesn't matter where, doesn't matter when, carry your cards (and a pen!), get as many drivers as you can and Partner People will shower you in riches.

Please dont quote us between here --->

*<INSERT LEADER BOARD HERE>*

and here <----
As we'll be posting and editing the leader board

Bonus Bonus offer!:
We know that there is a very small UberPeople.net community that is completely anti-PP.. And that's fine, everyone's entitled to their opinion, except when they're baseless (i.e. 'it's a scam' <-- said without any basis). And so, if this thread remains troll-free until September 30th then PP will donate $1,000 to the Woodbury Autism Education and Research centre and we'll post the receipt here.
Trolling: calling us a scam, baseless and/or negative comments.
You're welcome to say what ever you want in other threads though!

The fine print:

Terms and Conditions

- For Partner People employees, earnings are displayed as sales and you will have the choice of redeeming balance for a gift card or having the amount paid as regular earnings (to the billing report) which will be aggregated with your weekly income

- If you choose to invoice Partner People for affiliate commission, quoted earnings are in AUD and GST is included

- Minimum payout AUD $50

- To qualify for payment, your referral must sign up as an employee and Partner People must receive income on behalf of that employee within 21 days of signing up.

- If using your own cards, artwork copy must be pre-approved by Partner People: send copy to [email protected] for approval. Failure to do so, may result in all commission now, and in the future being denied.

Full link to the promo cards:

http://www.vistaprint.com.au/vp/gateway.aspx?s=4009498033&preurl=/share-design.aspx?doc_id=3419602967&shopper_id=RM4IZ1PDTM7W43D6E4NQ7G2V4J0QIUDI&xnav=sharesource_8&share_key=4c116968-ddbb-46f7-8b1f-3cde5a7efef9


----------

